# Laserjet 4000 N (Netzwerk) über RJ 45 an Router anschliessen



## tutorialsam (1. März 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde !

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten LJ 4000 N, der über einen Netzwerkanschluss verfügt. Nun möchte ich ihn an meinen Router anschliessen. Am Drucker kann ich eine IP-Adresse einstellen. 

Am Router und den angeschlossenen PCs habe ich DHCP eingestellt. Das kann ich beim Drucker ja nicht und muss daher eine feste IP-Adresse einstellen. Muss ich dazu nun auch DHCP deaktivieren? Oder ist es ok, alle Rechner anzustellen, eine freie IP-Adresse auszuwählen und diese am Drucker einzustellen?

Auf den Rechnern läuft XP und ME. Dort werde ich den Drucker neu einrichten müssen. Muss ich dabei direkt die IP-Adresse eingeben?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## gothic ghost (1. März 2004)

*IP Adresse*

Hallo,
IP Adresse eintragen, und die Drucker Software auf den Rechnern
installieren und als lokalen Drucker nicht als Netzwerkdrucker  
*drucken*  
Gibt es auf der Drucker CD keine installations Hinweise ?

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## tutorialsam (1. März 2004)

Hallo gothic ghost,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort! 

Tja, leider war bei dem Kauf keine CD mit dabei. Ich habe den Drucker nämlich aus einer Auktion. Nein, nicht von eB** sondern eine reale: sowas soll es auch noch geben  

Ich werd' versuchen, einfach mal die IP des Druckers bei Neuer Drucker -> Netzwerkdrucker anzugeben...

So long!
Andreas


----------



## gothic ghost (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tutorialsam _
> *Hallo gothic ghost,
> 
> danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!
> ...



*als lokalen Drucker, nicht Netzwerkdrucker * 
Auf der HP-Homepage findest du bestimmt etwas.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------

